# Did Anyone Buy MS Vista Yet ??



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

Once upon a time, I used to keep up with all the software trends and fads. These days, I realize that I don't really need to stay ahead of the curve, my 'stuff' works just fine 'as is'.

I was just curious to see if anyone picked up the new home version of the operating system. It was marketed as "WOW".

I wanted to see if anybody had a "WOW" experience.

JR


----------



## frazil (Jan 30, 2007)

didn't it just come out today?? I won't get it until the IT dept here decides it's safe enough to use. I won't get it at home until it comes with my next computer...probably not for awhile.


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 30, 2007)

I camped out all night at the local electronics stores and had to fight off teenage, pimpleheaded, coke bottle glasses dudes who couldn't stop snorting as they charged forward to get their copy...

Actually - I heard that they were attempting to release Vista with internet downloads as well to see how that went, vs. the CD installation... Kind of a cool way to go, if you have broadband.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

I test drove Vista for about an hour at my local Best Buy a few weeks ago. Holy crap I love it. The gadget bar is so cool. I didnt get a chance to mess around with the file system but Ive heard its much better.

I worked in a computer repair store for about 5 years and am a reformed super-uber-grade A++-computer geek. Since I graduated though Ive let my skills and knowledge slip but I still keep up with the big stuff. Im looking forward to getting a new computer with Vista on it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 30, 2007)

So, it's basically the latest version of windows? I never heard of it?


----------

